

Spring – quick and easy websites for small businesses - ZakWheaton
https://springahead.ca/

======
ChristianBundy
What are the advantages to using this? These layouts are abysmal – even the
website itself is bad.

~~~
ZakWheaton
The goal and advantages of using this service is you can get a website cheap
without any technical know-how. Just choose a layout that you like and we'll
put your content in!

As for the layouts I'd love to hear some suggestions to optimize and improve
them :) Thanks for taking the time to reply!

------
mooreds
Seems like a poor name for a technology--spring is one of the predominant java
frameworks.

~~~
newdark
It is a bootstrap framework you can see it in the source code if you inspect
the site.

Here is the link to the bootstrap source code they are using.
[https://springahead.ca/layouts/web30/css/bootstrap.min.css](https://springahead.ca/layouts/web30/css/bootstrap.min.css)

